# 47 WZ



## mrg (May 16, 2022)

Finally moved enough bikes to get the beater 47 out, to show how long sense it's been out, I put a seat on that early sprung rack for my daughter to ride along, she's 30 now!, did have it out a few yrs ago but it was a 100 degrees out and never got it started before I was wore out from peddling so will have to get it running before summer. I put many miles on it back in the Whizz-in days, the repop speedo I bought new has 595 miles on it!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 16, 2022)

_HOLA @mrg ! nice seat over the rack, for the wife or the children*!* btw nice Schwinn Whizzer*!*_


----------



## Lonestar (May 16, 2022)

not a fan of Whizzers personally, but this is dyno-mite!





I love it!


----------



## SoBayRon (May 16, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> not a fan of Whizzers personally, but this is dyno-mite!
> 
> View attachment 1627809
> 
> I love it!



I saw it yesterday. Very cool bike, Mark!


----------



## Lonestar (May 23, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> I saw it yesterday. Very cool bike, Mark!



Coolest looking Whizzer I have ever laid eyes upon!


----------



## mrg (Jun 3, 2022)

Won't let me edit now but I'm thinking Nov. 48, D with 6 #'s, Schwinn # charts go back to Aug 48, I also have a B00000 so thinking that one is earlier in 48 but no records?


----------

